

How 1 developer handled learning a big competitor doing a similar thing - willheim
http://www.shindigital.com/blogpost/67

======
willheim
I have to admit, when I heard of Remembary I though... huh, that sounds like
Momento. Doing a quick search of Remembary vs Momento immediately brought me
to this post. Then I read how Andrew Burke, Remembary's developer, handled the
same news. It was great to not only see him distinguish what makes his app
attractive but also recognize the strengths of the competition (and where it
would suit his potential customer's needs more).

Kudos!

